# Help removing concrete overpour from a concrete slab



## SpartanTom (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm working on a large (6 acre) tilt-up building, and now that we are rounding the bend to the finish, my foreman has given me the task of removing the (now cured, some as old as 9 months) concrete splatter and overpour from the finished concrete slab floor. There's more to remove than I care to think about.
Of course the easier solution would have been to clean it when the mess was made, but that's neither here nor there.
The overpour and splatter ranges from between an 1/32" to 1/8" in thickness, and it's stuck pretty good. I've been using a long handled scraper, a razor scraper and a shingle removing scraper, per instructions.
I'm hoping someone might have some hints or tips to make this job easier or faster (google doesn't really help when you search "removing concrete from concrete floor. :-/ )
My only caveat is that whatever solution I can find can't damage the finished floor I'm cleaning,

Thanks for your time!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Seems like an odd job for a commercial carpenter.

Something more like a laborer would do.

Get a wide chisel for a Roto Hammer and put a single bevel edge on it.

Keep it sharp and use a low angle of attack.


----------



## SpartanTom (Jun 10, 2015)

Odd job? Yeah, from your mouth to God's ears. Not sure I can get away with a rotohammer on the floor. It's one of the superintendant's sticky points. Thanks!



griz said:


> Seems like an odd job for a commercial carpenter.
> 
> Something more like a laborer would do.
> 
> ...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You won't cause anymore damage with the single edge bevel chisel than your scrapers.

If the spatter has bonded to the slab any method you try will cause pock marks.

Get an outfit that grinds/polishes concrete slabs to clean it up.

Odd your super is so concerned about the floor now and didn't have you guys clean the spatter when it was wet.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

You can rent a concrete grinder it will take that off in no time. They got different sizes depending on the area to be removed. I rented from HD a 10" one a while back, that beast took care of everything in no time.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Use a Booger Hog they are the answer. We have several. Made by the same company that makes Mud Hog and Grout Hog.


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

I blame the Super. Any Super worth his salt would have guys cleaning as they go. And he should have been liberal with the bond-breaker, too. We have a few floor polishers that we put a really coarse sandpaper on, that works pretty good, but shred easily if you go over very rough stuff.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Tell the super to clean it.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

heavyc said:


> Use a Booger Hog they are the answer. We have several. Made by the same company that makes Mud Hog and Grout Hog.


heh, who knew? Learn something new everyday.

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

ATV with a freshly sharpened snow plow?


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

Sorry I'm late to the party. Try to spray it with muriatic acid then wait five minutes then use a scraper. Dilute the MA with 1 part water. It may discolor the slab a little but concrete is rarely a true uniformed color. Wear a mask. After you scrape it off flush with water. 

You can buy the stuff in the pool section at hd, bout 5$ a gallon.


----------

